# For all 1:24 Scale Modelers



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Tesla adds Semi truck diecast toy in 1:24 scale to its online store:

https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-semi-truck-diecast-toy-model/

"Tesla has bolstered its collection of diecast scale models with the addition the all-electric Semi truck.

According to Tesla’s description for the Semi model in 1:24 scale, the same 3D CAD data used for the full-size truck was used to design and manufacture its miniature tribute under meticulous oversight by Tesla’s Design Team in California. The miniature scale model in pearlescent silver has a size of 292 mm long x 124 mm wide x 172 mm high and weights a solid 3.3 lbs.

Tesla’s online store also offers miniature versions of the Model S, Model X and Model 3 which also carry the same $250 price tag. They’re also sized slightly larger at 1:18 scale and are offered with more color variants than the diecast Tesla Semi."


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

All that area behind the driver is for the cargo load. The batteries fill the semi-trailer.


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Lol!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's so 1880s!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

great for a back to the future RR.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The batteries are part of the chasis, not the trailer  I can't wait for them to come out with a pickup I can afford. The Rivian is going for 61 k base price for a 230 mile range (which is good for my needs). Like the Semi, the Rivian has it's battery packs located in the chasis, just below the wheel centers for stability.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I will get to see the real semi's in the near future, we live not far from one of Walmart's huge frozen food hub warehouses. They are one of the first large buyers for the forth coming Tesla semi trucks. Should be fun to see them in use. They look like something that might be seen in the move Blade Runner!


----------

